# I am Pau...



## Pau Diaz (Oct 10, 2011)

I am a practitioner of Muay Thai and Boxing. I value traddition, loyalty and honor above all else. Fortitude, and dedicated self-interest are what makes me who I am. The skills I learn are a way to elevate myself in the martial art world, the endurance knowledge and stamina I gain, the rewards for my efforts.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 10, 2011)

Howdy and welcome to MT!


----------



## Jenna (Oct 10, 2011)

Pau Diaz said:


> I am a practitioner of Muay Thai and Boxing. I value traddition, loyalty and honor above all else. Fortitude, and dedicated self-interest are what makes me who I am. The skills I learn are a way to elevate myself in the martial art world, the endurance knowledge and stamina I gain, the rewards for my efforts.


I like your ethos.  Hope to see you around, 
Jenna.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome to MT.  Looking forward to hearing your input on things about MA, especially Muay Thai.


----------



## wingc (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Greetings!!


----------



## Pau Diaz (Oct 11, 2011)

Jenna said:


> I like your ethos. Hope to see you around,
> Jenna.



Thank you for welcoming me to this forum. I´m glad to see a girl has made over a thousand posts here. Equality seems to be something valued here.

Pau


----------



## clfsean (Oct 11, 2011)

Pau Diaz said:


> Thank you for welcoming me to this forum. I´m glad to see a girl has made over a thousand posts here. Equality seems to be something valued here.
> 
> Pau



Wow... just wow... do you still have to knock your dates out with a club & drag her back home by the hair?


----------



## Steve (Oct 11, 2011)

Pau Diaz said:


> Thank you for welcoming me to this forum. I´m glad to see a girl has made over a thousand posts here. Equality seems to be something valued here.
> 
> Pau


We don't value equality.  The women still run the show... just like everywhere else.  Between Tez, Jenna, Carol, Blade and many others, we're kept pretty well in our place.


----------



## Buka (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome, Pau!


----------



## MaxiMe (Oct 11, 2011)

Welcome..and remember the magic words  Yes dear


----------



## OKenpo942 (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome Pau



clfsean said:


> Wow... just wow... do you still have to knock your dates out with a club & drag her back home by the hair?




:spitcoffee:



Steve said:


> We don't value equality.  The women still run the show... just like everywhere else.  Between Tez, Jenna, Carol, Blade and many others, we're kept pretty well in our place.


----------

